# radiation!



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi I'm 15 years old and starting to worrie about how much radiation I have been exposed to in the last year. How many x-rays of the chest and abdomen is to many? I have had a lot of abdomen x-rays, I have had to get 5 group(times I went in for, not the number) x-rays. Normaly they would take three different shots per visit. Also I have had 2 chest x-ray visits. I've had 1 abdomen/ pelvis CT scan, with contrast. Opps also a few for a knee injury too.Plus I've had two ultrasounds, but I don't think they matter as much. And I have had a lot of dental x-rays for my teeth.Please help. I had a ED doctor say if I get to many x-rays I could develop overian cancer and that's a little scary for me. I'm already in enough pain, I don't think I need overian cancer ontop of it.


----------



## mania (Jul 29, 2010)

That was foolish of your doctor, it takes a LOT more than that to cause radiation damage. If your a doctor around radiation every day and don't wear the lead vests, then I'd worry.


----------



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh thats great! I was starting to get scared. Thank you so much. I'm glad I don't have to worry anymore. Being paranoid doesn't help with my pain.







thank you!


----------



## mania (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm glad I could help


----------

